# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > New Matter's MOD-t Forum >  Can't Wait until May Delivery of My Mod-T

## Larry

It's such a freaken long time away.  Can't wait to see how this thing works.  Could be a game changer for the industry as a whole.  I wonder though what other machines will be available by then?  Things are progressing so quickly, that in eight months or so a lot may have changed.  Will mod-T keep up with the times and upgrade any hardware if they think they can, or will the first version be just as described on Indiegogo?

----------


## crowbar

> Will mod-T keep up with the times and upgrade any hardware if they think they can, or will the first version be just as described on Indiegogo?


Probably not. Its not too late to do a credit card chargeback.

----------


## NewMatter

Try thinking about it this way:  any innovative printer that is being designed from the ground up - not just pieced together from existing parts - is going to take 6-9 months at least to bring to market.  There will undoubtedly be advances coming about before the MOD-t ships, but pretty much any significant advances won't actually be available for at least _another_ 6-9 months.  The New Matter team will of course try incorporating as many new developments as possible, but at some point you have to cut your molds and ramp up production.

----------


## Yancy

Very well said.  I'm looking forward to getting mine.

----------


## Feign

> Probably not. Its not too late to do a credit card chargeback.


I say it's just fine if they aren't looking to keep changing the hardware significantly before release.  Get it in beta, set it working reliably, and get it shipped out.  That's all I want from the hardware.

What I pledged for was a basic, simple, PLA printer that's easy to maintain and doesn't need much calibration, they already have that without needing to advance further to "keep up" with anyone else.  The fact that _didn't_ promise the moon (or three month delivery) is _exactly why_ I pledged and the _last_ thing I want to see here is feature creep.

And as the rep said, there will be lots of advances in technology in the next nine months, but all of them will be advances that themselves will have to go through the 8-to-10-month process of development for manufacture (neither working harder or wishful thinking can change that).  I'll go for a moderately innovative printer in 8-ish months rather than holding out for something in the nebulous and as yet unplanned future.

----------

